# photography on glass



## tsirko_69 (May 2, 2004)

hi there i am astudent of archaeology and  i have to take some object pictures.  the objects will be placed on glass  what can i do to prevent reflections from the flash units???


----------



## GerryDavid (May 31, 2004)

Wow, no replies in 29 days?

what I would do is *with a digital so I can see if there was glare* is to take a picture straight on the way Id want, and if there was glare, take a picture on an angle.

But instead of using flash, perhaps you could set up extra lights in the room around the object so you dont even need a flash.  Perhaps put something over the lights so the light is difussed and is more even over all of the subject

And if that doesnt work, what you could do is put the camera on a tripod and take a longer than normal exposure to get a good exposure.


----------



## airgunr (Jun 1, 2004)

I would also suggest a light tent.  You may consider not using flash and getting a couple of cheap "under the counter" florescent lights.  I've found the flash is very unforgiving on metals.  I've been working on some antique pneumatic arms and found the florescents much better.


----------



## mox (Jun 19, 2004)

I would try using a polarizing filter


----------

